# Fifi 8 month old blue colour point Ragdoll Seeks new home



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Fifi is a young Ragdoll seeking a home where she will receive the time and attention she craves. She has lived with a young child, but her owner wishes her to go to a home with middle aged people who have no children or have older children and do not plan anymore, as she is quite demanding and needs people who have the time to give her. She needs access to a secure garden on a supervised basis and plenty of human companionship, so we shall not home her where she will be left all day. For more information, please click on the link
Ragdolls Seeking New Families
If you are interested in Fifi please fill in our on line form here UKRCC Adoption Form
As soon as I have a photo I will post here for you to see.


----------

